# WHat is this on my fish????



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.net/uploads/post-2-1110366707.jpg


----------



## mk_ultra (Feb 26, 2005)

It's a little to fuzy. White spots can be fungal.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea really hard to tell, back up a tad and take it or use macro feature on digital camera.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Kind of looks like the tube is down for a female. Is it always like this, or something you've never seen before?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol gonna say that is a male.


----------



## X-Pande-R (Feb 15, 2005)

it is a male. it's gone away now.


----------

